# 27 Years of Sears



## ijnfleetadmiral (Jun 5, 2012)

Got a new digital camera last night and I wanted to practice taking pics before Saturday, so here's some pics of my Craftsman collection. Thought you guys might enjoy them.

1987 Tractor & Lawnmower, 1988 Tiller, 1990 Tractor & Lawnmower, and 1991 Chipper-Shredder pamphlets:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/007.jpg

1988 Tractor & Lawnmower, 1989 Tiller, 1991 Tractor & Lawnmower, & 1992 Troy-Bilt line pamphlets:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/003.jpg

1989 Tractor & Lawnmower, 1990 Tiller, 1992 Tiller, Tractor, & Lawnmower pamphlets:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/004.jpg

1993 Chipper-Shredder, Tiller, & Tractor, 1995 Tractor & Lawnmower, & 1996 Chipper-Shredder pamphlets:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/005.jpg

1993 Lawnmower, 1994 Tiller & Tractor, 1996 Tractor, & 1997 Tractor & Lawnmower pamphlets:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/006.jpg

1994 Lawnmower & 1995 Chipper-Shredder & Tiller pamphlets:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/008.jpg

1997 Tractor & Lawnmower & 1998 Tractor & Lawnmower pamphlets:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/009.jpg

1999 Lawnmower pamphlet:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/010.jpg

1999 Power Tool & Tractor pamphlets:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/011.jpg

2000 Line, 2001 Tractor, & 2003 Tractor & Lawnmower pamphlets:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/012.jpg

2001 Lawnmower, & 2004 Tractor & Lawnmower pamphlets:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/013.jpg

2002 Tractor & Lawnmower & 2005 Snowthrower pamphlets:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/014.jpg

2005 Lawnmower, 2006 Snowthrower & Tractor, & 2008 Lawnmower pamphlets:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/015.jpg

2006 Lawnmower, 2007 Tractor & Lawnmower, & 2008 Lawnmower pamphlets:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/016.jpg

2005 Tractor & 2011 Lawnmower pamphlets:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/017.jpg

2009 Tractor & Lawnmower pamphlets:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/018.jpg

2010 Tractor & Lawnmower & 2011 Tractor pamphlets:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/019.jpg

2012 & 2013 Line pamphlets:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/020.jpg

1984 Tractor pamphlet & 1988 catalog:
http://www.majhost.com/cgi-bin/gallery.cgi?i=3832727

1986 & 1989 Lawn & Garden catalogs:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/022.jpg

1987 & 1990 Lawn & Garden catalogs:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/023.jpg

1991 Lawn & Garden catalog:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/024.jpg

1992 Lawn & Garden catalog:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/025.jpg

1993 Lawn & Garden catalog:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/026.jpg

1987 mini-ad booklet & 2009 Power Hand Tool pamphlet:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/027.jpg

Instruction Manual for my grandfather's mower, autographed by the Craftsman spokesperson himself:
http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ijnfleetadmiral/Sears/028.jpg


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Pretty cool collection ijnfleetadmiral! And good practice with the camera, to boot. I like collecting stuff like that myself, but have been concentrating on my vintage iron so far. Hopefully one day I'll have a place to display / put it all!
Thanks for sharing.


----------

